# Breeding P.plucher (kribs)



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

i have a pair of kribs that are going threw there 7th breeding cycle, I got them back in march as juveniles and to date i have seen eggs but no fry, not a one, and i don't know why. I've been asking local hobbyists but its not progressing very well. After reading up on them i bumped the temp up to 26C, and rearranged my entire tank last week to suit them. Their tank mates are 5 Tiger barbs, 2 diamond tetras, 1 odd fish that i don't know what it is, a pond snail, BN Pleco, and 3 Ottos. I don't know tank chem, i have nothing to read it with. Got it tested a couple months back all was good, and i do weekly changes to keep it that way. There are lots of plants, a piece of drift wood, and 2 terra cotta pots to use as caves that are of different size. 3" and 2.5" "rose". Hopefully someone will shine some light on the issue.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

Any suggestions would be helpful. Really. They say this is supposed to be an easy to breed species, but when i breed 3-4 species of mumba i never had such troubles!


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

i have never had kribs but i know my vic's will only breed if my tanks PH is over 8, less than that they seem to ignore each other.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

i've read that ph only matters when determining male:female ratio. ph of 7 is about 50/50 more acidic makes more males more basic more females, or the other way around. Far as i know it doesn't matter with breeding behaviour.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

After 7 spawns it is probable that either the pleco is eating the eggs, or they aren't being fertilized. Remove the pleco next time you see eggs, and see what happens.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

They haven't let the pleco near them, ever. They've given him his own side of the tank.... though i wonder about the pond snail, spotted him in the cave after they spawned and i was rearranging things.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

they started guarding last night, i used a flash night to look into the cave this morning and no eggs -.- i except eggs later today, or their behavior to go back to normal. the Dad was watching the pleco like a hawk, and i seen the snail this morning for the first time in a while....


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep no eggs, wish i had check the night i had noticed. You think i could buy a live bearer hold to put the pleco in temporarily?


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i have a pair in a 20 gallon tank with 6 neon tetra, 6 lampeye killifish and tons of snails. they have breeded like once but lost the eggs when i did water change. they will eat their eggs when they feel threaten. but two week ago they have been chasing the neon and lampeye. keeping them away from their cave and at one side of the tank mostly hiding in the plants. you could try removing some fish that will eat the eggs and ****. best of luck.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

been thinking of getting a divider to put in the next time they set up house then they can have a portion of the tank to themselves.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

its ur snail i had 1 1n my 15g and it ate all the eggs. i took it out and the kribensis started to flurish. but u better watch that pleco too.


----------



## Faequine (Jul 17, 2010)

thought i'd post a pic of the tank. Everyone but the snail and Ottos are seen. ( i dont think i had added the ottos yet)


----------

